# Newbe and website up and running



## paddypower999 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello 

New to the forum just a post to say hello we breed Bengals Below is a photo of our stud boy Banner 

Thanks Paddy & Paula

(edited by doodlebug)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, what a beautiful kitty! Welcome, and please post more pictures of your lovely cats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Paddy & Paula


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! and Hello


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum...  your boy is gorgeous...


----------

